# Best side by side under $500



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What is the best reliable, value priced side by side? I have been looking at the stoeger uplander and the spartan side by side. Any other ideas?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No one knows of a relatively cheap side by side?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Think used look at older guns grab the barells not the forend and see if there is any play in them against the face of the action make sure its not in the stock any play keep looking. Older guns are common and some are very good buys with little actual use. Forget a new sxs at that price


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I'm not looking for an heirloom here, just a little fun gun. The spartan looks pretty nice.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I just bought a Spartan, and they look as good as the Remingtons, same Co. and all. It is a real good shooter.


----------



## fd59 (Feb 8, 2005)

Try to find a Browning BSS SxS - You can find them from 800 to 2000+ depending on use. I got a BSS 20ga (New) as my first shotgun and have used abused it for over 20 years. I would venture to guess that I have put over 100,000 rounds through it and have never had the slightest bit of trouble. It was the only shotgun I ever used until we had to go to steel shot for waterfoul.

I am currently looking for a 12ga to modify w/ screw in chokes and rechamber for 3.5 inch shells. I figure the gun with mods will cost me around 2000 to 3000.

If you want a new SxS check out http://dhshotguns.com They have some beautiful firearms and have gotten some very favorable reviews. They have a SxS that only cost $665 delivered.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I purchased a Baikal through a local dealer. SxS with removable chokes, single selectable trigger, english style stock. ~$300. As it turns out, Savage, Stevens and other manufacturers are importing them and putting their label on them. Check out http://www.baikalinc.ru/eng/
Their construction is essentially a Purdy knock off.


----------



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

:-? *Indsport beat me to it,,,the ones sold by savage/stevens are re configured,,much slimmer and handier,,a very well made s/s for usually around $300-350 from what I am seeing,,,this is the same one I want but savage doesn't import it in 16ga,,so I will have to get the standard Baikal to get a 16,,,but it will be cheaper!!! 8) :beer: *


----------

